# Bonsai MaMa



## panic in paradise (Mar 15, 2010)

a proud, odd, yet aggressive producer. 12 cuts so far i believe, the top slip have large pistols; she is trying to flower. i plan on getting a few more good ones, and replacing her with a Purple Ice that is currently budding. 

as with this "bonsai" PI, a BlueBerry, and a BlueMoonRocks, i trim most of the bud from the top down. the current PI has three tops, 2 have been snipped of their buds but the middle and lower clusters are swelling already.

she put in a 8'' by 8'' square put, with coco, pearlite, and some wormcastimgs.

offsite image removed


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2010)

Im not sure what im looing at,  its not a bonsai, its not a mother if its flowering, it dosnt have buds.

Are you taking clones from it?


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 16, 2010)

it has pistols, white pistols i had said trying to flower,with lots of new growth, she has given me plenty of cuts/clones.

i described it as a bonsai, because there is a sticky thread here on MP, where the same process and final shape of the plant is same as the one shown in "bonsai mother" thread.


----------



## Subnaum (Feb 10, 2011)

Lookin good man.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2011)

What do you mean by trying to flower?  I think you have some research to do on flowering and harvesting a plant.  Or maybe Im just confused by what you say.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2011)

> 03-16-2010,


...:confused2:....


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2011)

These old threads trick me every time:doh:


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2011)

:rofl:...


----------

